# MONSTER BUCK SHOT IN IOWA!!!!!



## pinfeather

I am not good with posting pictures or links on the forum....but I can tell you where to go to see it, and yes its worth your time....Go to bowhunting.com. If the Monster buck shot in Iowa page is not on the site page go to that link....it is amazing...shot with a bow 10miles from my house!If someone can post that link i would appreciate it....enjoy!!! :beer:


----------



## R y a n

Thanks for the head's up!

Here is the pic:










Wow what a brute!

Can't wait to hear the story!

Ryan


----------



## jgat

That is the definition of a monster buck!


----------



## USSapper

Sure is!!!!!


----------



## jonesy12

Sweet Sassy Molassy!!!!!!!


----------



## Hamm




----------



## kvernum3

Got a shot at non-typical world record or what  haha


----------



## MallardMayhem21

That is defintetly a brute!!! Look at the size of the neck or lack there of on that deer!! WOW


----------



## buckseye

Oh man thats huge!! The bucks in the pics lately have all been in rut all ready, big ol necks on them. I watched a smaller buck chasing tonight. A couple decent ones were watching from the shadows.


----------



## greenwinger_13

turdy pointer?


----------



## RiverRob

wait...wait..wait....photoshopped


----------



## pinfeather

Afriend of mine is good friends with the shooter....his stand is 80 yards from where this guys stand is...Crawled in his stand @ 3:00pm and shot it @3:30pm..Neither saw this buck yet this year till it was shot, however the shooter does have the sheds from last year, I am told they were 24pts...This freak is 28pts....There was a green score done but everything is tight lipped because the offers are pouring in....None of the taxidermists in the area want to mount it, I guess none of them want the responsability of storing it....This picture does it no justice either...I have seen cellphone pics of 6 diff angles, and yes it gets bigger with more pics viewed. I will try to get more pics posted if I can figure this computer thing out!
Ryan...sorry for multiple threads...just wanted to get it out there!
Happy hunting to all!!!


----------



## sitzer_31

now that is a bruiser!!! congrats to the shooter, what an amazing buck :beer:


----------



## USSapper

Im still in awe


----------



## Large munsterlander1

Thats just a basket rack! :lol:

Just kidding that is a huge deer!


----------



## kase

that deer is stupid big...unreal


----------



## Steelpuck18

crazy!


----------



## MN goose killa

it's freak nasty.


----------



## bluebird




----------



## MN goose killa

i saw that one about a week before it was shot. i let him go. hes just a little guy.


----------



## deerslayer80

What a dream come true that would be. :lol: :beer:


----------



## Sd snow goose killer

Wow.. thats a nice deer. Anyone know what it scored?


----------



## Cudda25

i've shot bigger hahaha :lol: nice deer


----------



## waterfowler7

Thats pretty awesome


----------



## TNESS

Thats a brute..... :sniper:


----------



## weasle414

I don't think I could kill a deer like that.

My draw arm doesn't always work when I get buck fever and that beast would give me buck malaria if he stepped out in front of me!


----------



## HAYOTE-.243

pinfeather where in iowa do you live i have alot of family up there i am from indiana but try and get out there to do alittle hunting. that is an un-real deer. there was one shot on my families land a couple years ago that was also a brute it was shot by brian andrews in Indepence Iowa.


----------



## Coty1

What did it score. Congrats thats huge. :beer:


----------



## jfd_82nd

Wow Cheack out the lil bit of velvet leftover at the base of its antlers.


----------

